# Does anyone breed for profit?



## Greywolf1962 (Jan 13, 2015)

If you do, where do you sell the meat, pelts?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome to BYH!  We only breed for personal use so I don't know the answer.  What breed of rabbits do you raise?


----------



## Greywolf1962 (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm breeding New Zealand and califourain for meat and my wife wants to breed English Lops for pets.


----------



## JakeM (Jan 24, 2015)

You can try a meat locker, Craigslist (be very careful here), or word of mouth. As for pelts, I'm not sure. I'm not a meat breeder, so I don't have a lot to go on here. Good luck though!


----------



## Greywolf1962 (Jan 24, 2015)

JakeM, what is meat locker?


----------



## JakeM (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh, a local butcher. Sorry, the people around me just call it a meat locker. I forgot that not everyone does.

We do the local one rather than a corporate one since local will pay better.


----------



## Greywolf1962 (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, as of this morning we have 8 new kits. Our frist breeding....


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 11, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Greywolf1962 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks, haven't made it home yet to check on them yet. Can hardly wait......lol


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 11, 2015)

Greywolf1962 said:


> Well, as of this morning we have 8 new kits. Our frist breeding....


Congrats


----------



## Greywolf1962 (Feb 12, 2015)

Well we had a miscount yesterday. I got home last night and took each kit out if the nest and found we have 6 not 8. Still not to bad for her first litter. Mama and babies all doing fine.


----------



## Greywolf1962 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks Onefineacre, we are very excited about this. This is our first litter as well.


----------



## secuono (Feb 12, 2015)

Rabbits + Profit???
HAHAHAHAHA
oh, no, must be dreaming!

But in all seriousness, unless you luck out with getting the right market, producing excellent stock and all that jazz, you may never see a penny of actual profit worth noting.  

But good luck! Maybe you'll end up one of the 1 in a million where it works out!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 10, 2015)

The only person I know who sells and made a profit had thousands and they sold new zealand whites to medical testing labs and meat market. They had a USDA license. Only other person I know sells only the best show quality french lops as well as some other breeds and guinea pigs. They butcher out the rest but they also make their own feed and have an entire dairy farm filled with rabbits, no cows. It is a full time job. They also are ARBA judges and do a lot in their rabbit organizations. I suppose if you keep it small enough and did things like feed fodder and grains and such you could potentially make a small profit or break even but you would have to have regular babies pumping out of the barn to sell to equal the cost of what you're spending to feed them. I hope the babies did good!


----------

